# 10 week old puppy fighting parvo :(



## jchow (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi all, was wanting to get some opinions on our situation dealing with a new puppy with parvo. We picked up the puppy friday evening and and took him o the ver and then straight home. We fed him and begun housetraining and all was well, until we got a call saturday morning from the adoption center that one of his littermates had tested positive for parvo. We watched Ace all day and he seemed fine, active, hungry, playful. Around 5pm that evening he vomited once and immediately began crying for food so we fed him a little bit of his food which was shortly vomited out again. After that we took him to the animal hospital and sure enough he tested positive for parvo, so we immediately had him on IV fluids and antibiotics. The next day we saw him and he began jumping around in his kennel and barking and the doctor told us his blood work showed his white blood cell count in the normal range which was good, and that he had held a small but of food down with slight diarrhea but no blood. We decided to leave him there for another night with IV fluids just to be sure. We picked him up this morning and he seemed a bit lethargic but we figured at 6am that was normal. Unfortunately when we got home he vomited once and wasnt taking interest in food so we took him back to the vet and placed him back on IV fluids and anti nausea medications as well as antibiotics.

I was just wondering what is a possible timeline that we should be looking at as far as when we can start feeling a but better about his chances and also any other thoughts on our scenario??

Thank you all for any advice/opinions/support!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

That is awful! I have no direct experience with parvo, and get most of my info from the Wikipedia page. However, I also know that while the mortality rate for untreated cases is 90-95% ,the mortality rate for cases that get aggressive treatment in a timely manner is only 5-20%. Since you were forewarned, and took action right away, that certainly improves the outlook for your pup! 



> A puppy with minimal symptoms can recover in 2 or 3 days if the IV fluids are begun as soon as symptoms are noticed and the CPV test confirms the diagnosis.


Parvo seems worse from a socialization perspective as well, as pups can apparently be contagious for 3-6 weeks after symptoms have resolved, which makes it hard to ensure he gets proper socialization.

I hope your pup gets better!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Sending prayers and well wishes for your pup.


----------



## jchow (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you all for the info and prayers, little guy is still hanging strong according to the vet!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

If he's been symptomatic for less than 48 hours, you might talk to your vet about Tamiflu


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

pawzkp is rt about the tamiflu that is what our shelter uses 
sending prayers his way


----------



## jchow (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks guys, I haven't yet asked about Tamiflu but seeing as how it's been more than 48 hours I guess that might not work now. Update from the vet is that he's not as lethargic as before as he's been sitting up and more attentive, and only one incident of diarrhea for the whole day today with no vomiting. They said they'll be trying to give him a bit of food tomorrow morning to see if he will hold it down but that he was hoping for a quicker turn out? This would mark a little past the 72 hour mark since symptoms showed up I'm not sure if that's a good sign or not.


----------



## Bethl (Apr 30, 2012)

jchow, I am so sorry  what is your vet saying his chances are for getting through this? I had 1 pup with it and the vet recommend he be put to rest, which we did. BUT that was many yrs ago, so hopefully the vets have better treatment now. Please keep us updated


----------



## jchow (Nov 27, 2012)

The vet said on saturday when we first brought him him at the first sign of vomiting that most parvo cases he feels are 50/50 with pups this young. But he's been pretty glad to see him still alert and moving around some in his kennel. He mainly wants to see that there is no vomiting/diarrhea, or that there is at least longer periods of time between bouts of vomit/diarrhea which I think there has been since it's been about 12 hours since he had some diarrhea, with no blood still, and almost 24 hours since he last vomited. The only thing that put a scare in me was that he was hoping for a faster turnaround by today :/

Will keep you guys updated and thanks again fro the support, the little guy definitely needs it!


----------



## jchow (Nov 27, 2012)

Vet called this morning telling me he just had a small bout of bloody diarrhea and some clear spit up, but was up, alert, and walking around in the kennel and that they were now going to try and give him some food to see if he will hold it down.


----------



## jchow (Nov 27, 2012)

Just got off the phone with the vet and was told Ace has no more blood in his stool since the little bit from this morning, and that he has kept his liquid diet food down since 10am with no vomiting all day and that he seemed a bit more perky than earlier in the day. The vet said he hopes that this will continue to progress so we can get him some more solid food sometime tomorrow...definitely put a sigh of relief in me even if just for tonight!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

jchow said:


> Just got off the phone with the vet and was told Ace has no more blood in his stool since the little bit from this morning, and that he has kept his liquid diet food down since 10am with no vomiting all day and that he seemed a bit more perky than earlier in the day. The vet said he hopes that this will continue to progress so we can get him some more solid food sometime tomorrow...definitely put a sigh of relief in me even if just for tonight!


I am glad there is still improvement!  I am still saying prayers and sending good thoughts!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

That is good news! I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm Sending my prayers!<33 Glad he is improving.

~Erica~


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Yay! I'm very happy for you that he's improving. I hope it continues!


----------



## englishbob (Dec 6, 2012)

great to read that your pup is on the mend, i know exactly how you feel i was in your position a few years ago when we just acquired a puppy from a dogs home a few days later he contracted parvo we took him to the vets but unfortunately our little bruce didn't make it, we were so sad its a horrible disease. all the best, hope he continues to improve


----------



## jchow (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the positive thoughts and prayers, it's been really comforting.

The vet just called letting me know that Ace has kept his nutrition shake down all day today and yesterday, and that he hasn't vomited or had diarrhea all day. Only negative news was that he hasn't eaten solid food yet but that he did walk by and stare at the bowl of food but was hesitant to try it so I guess that's good he's taking interest in the food!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Great! That is good news for the third day in a row!


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

I worked at a vet during one of the worst parvo outbreaks and it was bad. I believe that you guys caught it very early and things should be okay. I think its a good thing that you were warned and knew what to look for. Without that info you might have waited to take him in. Hope your boy recovers quickly


----------



## Bethl (Apr 30, 2012)

I wanted to stop by and see how your guy is doing. Happy to hear of the good news! 

I will keep stopping back in to check for updates - sending him best healing thoughts!


----------



## jchow (Nov 27, 2012)

Vet called a couple hours ago and let me know that Ace has eaten some canned food and chewed through his IV and seems to be very active and drinking his own water! He also said we should be able to pick him up tomorrow morning as well. This has been a rough week but I'm so thankful he's pulled through. Thanks to all for the interest, kind words, and prayers, they truly have been comforting through this whole ordeal!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I bet you are relieved and thrilled that Ace will be coming home! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Im so happy your little guy pulled through. Parvo can be rough. Glad for the happy ending, he now needs lots of kisses and cuddles!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Yay! Excellent news! Here's to a full and totally speedy recovery!


----------



## Bethl (Apr 30, 2012)

wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am doing the THRILLED HAPPY dance for you & your family!!!!!!!!!! 

Please please clean your home SUPER SUPER well before you bring him home. I don't know how long this "bug" can lay around alive but I sure would not be taking ANY chances. Wash anything he came in contact with as best you can - blankets, rugs etc. Scrub floors etc etc.

When you get a chance I would love to see a pic of the boy who made it through this horrible illness


----------



## jchow (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks all!! He's been doing great so far, appetite is way up, he's just a bit exhausted from the whole experience i think. @Bethl we've been cleaning all week with a 50/50 water bleach solution everywhere he's been lolol. Oh and here are some pics of the little guy via request
























!


----------



## Bethl (Apr 30, 2012)

how cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

He is so BLESSED to have such good parents!!!


----------



## Bethl (Apr 30, 2012)

Hoping your family are all back home and healthy and enjoying each other today


----------



## jchow (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Bethl!! We're all at home resting and enjoying Ace being home!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, gosh. Ace is so adorable! I'm glad he's doing well.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

What a cute little bugger. I'm so happy that he's on the road to recovery!


----------



## Bethl (Apr 30, 2012)

Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm late getting to this thread, but I wanted to say good for you for being so quick to get your little one to the vet, that's likely what saved his life. Too many people wait until things are really bad. Glad to hear he made it through ok and, wow, he is a cutie!!


----------

